# Waaagh! Dicrel: Bad Moons Rising



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

So this all started with this thread: *First Time Painter (Orks), C&C Please*. And here are the first boyz I did with their bases finally painted up (one of the critiques I received):











And I went to work on another mob of boyz. (Another five--for me this seems to be the right size. Ten is too much to tackle at one go for me.) And here they are:











Like my prior thread, I'm posting a couple of front-and-back close-up shots of a couple of the boyz.


















I do plan on touching up the fur trim on his helmet. I seem to have issues with this and horn tips. 

And here's another boy:


















I'm only painting them up to tabletop standard as this is the level of my painting skills at this point. I will try to take more care with the Nobs and even greater care with the Warboss and other HQ units, though I don't know how much that will affect the look of the models.

And finally, here are boyz mobbed up:











Oh, and here's what I did to paint these boyz up....

I got these second-hand and they were already undercoated black and had their skin painted not too neatly with Goblin Green washed with Devlan Mud. Additionally, I drybrushed the skin with Scorpion Green and washed it heavily with Thraka Green.

I painted using two to three thinned down coats of the following: 
---Mechrite Red for eyes, and sometimes armor, shirts, bracers, tunics, trousers, straps, boots; Blood Red Angel on some of the armor;
---Scorched Brown or Calthan Brown for leather straps, trouser stitches, bracer stitches, belt, holster, and boots and thongs; and drybrushed with Calthan Brown or Scorched Brown or just washed with Devlan Mud or Badab Black
---Boltgun Metal for weapons and any rivets, washed (repeatedly) with Devlan Mud and/or Badab Black, and occasionally highlighted edges with Mithril Silver; 
---Dheneb Stone, Bleached Bone, and Skull White for fingernails and teeth; and occasionally a wash of Devlan Mud;
---Codex Grey drybrushed (sometimes a bit too much) onto the trousers; and
---Dwarf Bronze for shoota glyphs and jewelry, sometimes drybrushed with Burnished Gold. 

The base was painted with three to four coats of thinned down Graveyard Earth, drybrushed with Snakebite Leather and Bleached Bone.

This won't just be a painting plog though. I do plan on including kunvershuns and uvver projeks (of an orky naytur).

*Next project:* Mo' boyz of course.

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Boyz: Lotz (10)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

For "tabletop standard", these are really good. Keep it up!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+5 Moar Slugga & Choppa Boyz*

I honestly did not expect to take this long to paint up the next batch of boyz, but I'm been swamped with work (I work from home so there is no getting away), had to prepare for a performance, and relatives are still visiting. To say I haven't found the time is understating it. But I digress, you're here to see my boyz. 'Ere we go....

Here's the newest batch. 











I've changed the paint schemes a bit. For the armor, I usually go from Boltgun Metal basecoat to Mechrite Red. I've inserted a step: dabbing on thinned down Dark Flesh to better simulate rust. Not sure how well that can be seen in the photos as there's not much armor for these.

For the shootas, I've tried a few new recipes. The new one I decided on is undercoat Chaos Black > basecoat Boltgun Metal > wash Devlan Mud > drybrush Chainmail > wash Gryphonne Sepia > very light drybrush Chainmail > dab on Mechrite Red (optional) > dab on Blood Red (optional). 

Here are a couple of close-ups of the boyz. I'm not sure why, but it is usually through the camera lens that I see things I need to touch up (and I will do so at a later date).



















And here's another random boy--the face only a mother could love (if Orks had mothers...).



















One new thing I did with the bases was to plant a stone there to break up the monotony. They look quite a bit better than they do in the photos, but I wasn't about to just take a picture of the base. For the stones though, I used a fairly simple recipe: undercoat Chaos Black > basecoat Graveyard Earth > wash Devlan Mud > drybrush Bleached Bone. 

I do plan on buying those grass tufts at some point to fancy up the bases more. I may have to order from GW direct as the shops here don't seem to carry them any more.

And here are the boyz all mobbed up. (I finally feel like I have a decent sized mob now, but as always, you can never have enough boyz.)











I do have time off next week, so I hope I'll be able to paint more than I have in the past few weeks. I don't know though, we'll see.

As always, critiques and commentary are appreciated. 


*Neks projekt:* da Boss.

*Waaagh! Kownta:*
Boyz: tree an' too lotz (15)


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I feel your pain on painting the boyz, takes alot of moto!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Warboss, Finished Pics*

_On a planet long abandoned by the Imperium of Man, two Orks stood watch. “Oy, lookit. I fink das da ‘boss.” Thog squinted through a pair of maykitbiggas.

“But didna da brain boy say da ‘boss wuz cumin’ neks week?” Grog scratched his head, dislodging some ticks.

Thog swung the maykitbiggas up and focused on the previous posts. “Yeah, but who’z gonna tell da brain boy o’ da ‘boss dat dey’s urlee? U?”

“Naw. I laiks me teef in me mout’ an me ‘ead on me shoaldaz.” Grog crushed a tick between his fingers. As an afterthought, he ate it._


As the boyz above have noted, this is post is a bit early. I honestly had not thought I’d be done with the Warboss so soon. 

For the most part, I stuck to the same paint scheme for the Warboss as I did for the boyz. Frankly, I like that the boyz look like they’ve been in a few good scraps and that they haven’t had the time to touch up the paint on their gear (and have resorted to using blood, which is not known for its good coverage or opacity  ), but that’s my aesthetic (for these boyz at any rate). 











There are a few touches here and there that are different however (see the close up below). For the boss’s left arm, I highlighted the veins with Rotting Flesh and then just a touch of Bleached Bone. I wanted to give the feel that the flesh has necrotized just slightly and something virulent is coursing through his veins. If I ever do this again, I think I'll add Goblin Green into the mix (with Rotting Flesh) to blend it in better, it contrasts a bit too much for my taste right now.

For the bionik eye(s), I used Polished Blue. One of the FLGS on the island had this discontinued paint in stock. I was a bit unsure about it as I’d never seen anyone use it, but it was $1.49 and I thought, why not? Now after seeing how it looks, I don’t regret the choice and plan on picking up another pot if possible. 










The shoota and power klaw and cables are also where I have some yellow, or rather Tau Sept Ochre washed with Devlan Mud (highlighted with Bleached Bone at the cable's frayed areas). I didn’t really like the yellow flames/checks iconography so I didn’t paint it on the boyz’ armor. I am reconsidering though. I’ll definitely paint them onto the vehicles and am reconsidering painting a few of the boyz’ armor or gear with them as well.


And here is the Ork Warboss mobbed up with the boyz.











_The Warboss looked around and grunted in dissatisfaction. "Dis 'ere Waaagh iz weedy it iz. We needs moar dakka--finds me a mek boy... an' a painboy fo' wen I'z gotta beat wot's in me 'ead in ta you'z 'eads.... We'z a propa Waaagh ta build."_


*Neks Projekt*: 2 AoBR big shootas, 1 Mekboy, and 1 Painboy with Grot Orderly

*Waaagh! Kownta*:
Warboss: wun—_"An’ das all you’z needs!"_ (1)
Boyz: tree an’ tu lotz (15)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Big Shootaz WIP Update*

My intention was to have a weekly update for this plog, especially when I realized that I had no actual WIP shots, just finished models. I've been ill (I also had a reaction to the medication on top of being sick) since last week (this is my second day back online after nearly a week's absence) and am hopefully going to fully recover by the weekend, but I figured that I should at the very least post up a pic of what I managed to do before getting sick. (And no little short fiction this time.)

So below are the pair of big shoota orks that I mentioned in my last post. 










I really like how the greenskins came out with these two. And it's something that I plan on using again. All that I did was add a wash of Thraka Green after the Goblin Green base coat and before the Scorpion Green drybrush. 

One thing that I do need to do before finishing these up is to pick up brass metallic paint. Not sure if the new Citadels will be out, but I do need to get some. I like the Tin Bitz on the barrel, but I think some brass would look better. We'll see.

I have found that I really don't like closed models and I plan on avoiding more of these if at all possible (painting before assembly, hopefully).


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking good, I use tin bits then dwarf bronze and then a wash of devlan mud for my grungy/dirty brass look. 

Yeah the AOBR boyz are pretty static, the ones you build out of the box are alot more dynamic. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything's looking good. I like the 'dino-damage' on the Warboss' PK. I've never been very successful at making things look as though the paint has chipped away, revealing the bare metal beneath.

I feel your pain with the tin bitz, you should give Dwarf Bronze a try, it's basically a lighter version of the same color.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That mob is turnin out pretty good. Painting the same thing over and over can get a little dull, it helps to have other models to paint to break up the monotony or another army so you can do a different paint scheme. It looks like you could thin out a few of the colors, the chain sword teeth look a little thick, other than that great job. Kep it up.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. 

@cirs85 and dspadres: I'll definitely try out the Dwarf Bronze and Devlan Mud. I usually just use Dwarf Bronze for the gold jewelry since it has much better coverage than either Burnished or Shining Gold.

@Scythes: I have three more boyz and five nobs left in this AoBR set. Once they're done, I do plan on painting up Bad Moons, Death Skulls, and Goffs. I'm also planning on Snakebites and Blood Axes. I'll probably get back to the Evil Sunz when I start building up the trukks and buggies. 

And now that you mention it. Yes, it is a bit thick. I probably didn't thin the Boltgun Metal when I painted it.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Big Shootas (Done); Oddboys, Boyz, and Nobz (WIP)*

_"Er, 'Boss?" Thog shuffled from one foot to the next, uncertain about how the 'boss would react.

"Wut?" The warboss looked past Thog and Grog and saw a pair of boyz lugging big shootas. "Ah, moar dakka."

"Yeah, 'Boss. Da brain boy sent dem ovah." Grog piped up. 

"So where's da painboy an' da mekboy?" The warboss' one good eye scanned the plain.

"Yeah, about dat... da brain boy said dey's not ready yet," Thog patted down his pockets, "but he gave da boyz dis." He passed over a data-slate.

The warboss cradled the data-slate and prodded its surface with one finger. As he watched the pics scroll past, something odd happened to his face.

Thog nudged Grog, "Is da 'Boss smilin'?"_


******

Honestly, I expected to be further along at this point, but once I got well enough, I began working again rather than fully resting and recovering (and as such I'm heading into my fourth week of being sick).

But, you're here to see the pics. Below are my boyz equipped with big shootas. 











I never did pick up the Brass, rather a fellow big mek suggested Dwarf Bronze with a Devlan Mud wash, which worked out rather well.











You'll notice that the barrel's been cut down on this one. I didn't mention it earlier, but part of the barrel sheared off. It was easier to cut down the barrel and then drill it out than to try and salvage the original barrel with Green Stuff or something else.












And here's another group shot of my growing Waaagh.










Here are the oddboyz. I've put on the primer coat on all three. The mekboy I've basecoated the skin with Orkhide Shade (first time I'm doing this, we'll see how he turns out).











Here are the last three boyz from the AoBR set. I tried using Iyanden Sunburst over Tau Sept Ochre and I don't really like it. I've put dags of Mechrite Red over it. We'll see if I don't dunk him in Simple Green in the near future.











And here are the last miniatures from the AoBR set, the Nobz. I've been trying out a number of painting techniques on them (hence the odd patch of yellow and blue color here and there). 











With school coming to a close, I'll try to finish up these units, but I probably won't have much in the way of free time to paint until mid-May. 

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: too lotz an’ tree (15)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+3 Slugga & Choppa Boyz*










_Thog and Grog looked over the latest arrivals, a trio of boyz armed with sluggas and choppas.

"Dunno if da 'boss iz gonna laik dis." Thog canted his head to the side. "Oy, why'z you yella? Youse a Bad Moon?" 

Nazgrod looked right, and then realization broke over his face like waves of a toxic chemical spill. "You mean me? Nah, me an' da ladz... 'found' a Bad Moon. We 'ad sum wurdz wit' 'im an' 'e gave us 'iz kit." He smiled showing off the new shiny bitz he'd pierced his lip with.

Thog looked over the three and noticed the new choppa one held, the teef hanging from their belts. "R-ri-i-ight." One boy however, did not look like he had any new kit. "Huh, wot'd you git?"

Tuffwort looked down at himself then back up at Thog from beneath his fur-trimmed helmet, " 'E 'elped me paint my kit. Hurr, hurr, hurr."

"Hmm, well den ladz, let's go see da 'boss."_

I really didn't want to dunk and repaint one boy, so I came up with a back story to justify his color scheme. And these are the last boyz of the AoBR set, which was another reason for me to finish things up. 

Well, onto the close-ups.

So this is Nazgrod ("Naz" means "Moon"; "Grod" means "best friend or favorite enemy). The short fiction piece was inspired partially by his slugga, it's the only one that looks like that among the boyz I've painted so far.











I rather like the red dags on the back of his tunic. I purposefully did not try for sharp lines as I figured that the blood seeping in would have created a diffused pattern.











This is the unnamed ork of the piece. Of all the things that I've figured out how to do, I still have trouble with keeping the points of the horns white. Paint inevitably flakes/wears off revealing the primer underneath.











It is a small detail, but I would direct your attention to the rock and the growth that is there. Here in Hawaii, one of the more coveted building materials is mossrock. It's used for traditional stone walls. It's called mossrock because of the lichen that sooner or later starts to grow on it. I think I did a fairly good job of recreating it (it's usually a very pale green and white).











And this is Tuffwort. With the exception of over-highlighting on some of the rivets, I really like how he came out.



















*Neks Projekt*: I'm currently working on the five nobz (again from the AoBR set). While this will nearly complete the whole AoBR set, I will not be working on the deffkoptas anytime soon however. I want to paint something other than Evil Sunz, so I'm looking over the various clans and trying to decide which one I'll use for my next paint scheme for another set of boyz. I'm not sure what it's going to be, but this Waaagh will be a mixed clan force. My near future goal is 500 points WYSIWYG (currently at 225). 

As always C&C is appreciated.


*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: tree lotz (18)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really good DS, i'm looing forwards to seeing how your nobs come out.

But yoo kant count. yoo az tree tree tu and lotz boys. or lots an lots wivout tu. Lotz wivout wun, tu times.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking really good DS, i'm looing forwards to seeing how your nobs come out.


Thanks. I basecoated their bases today and then had to stop since I found out some of the bases had holes (the mini's tab did not fill the slot completely leaving a gap on one side or the other). Did some quick GS work and I'm waiting on it to cure before continuing (also did some GS filling on the painboy and grot orderly). And while I waited I painted up the skin on the mekboy. Not really liking how it looked since I tried something different.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> But yoo kant count. yoo az tree tree tu and lotz boys. or lots an lots wivout tu. Lotz wivout wun, tu times.


Uh-uh. "Lotz" iz afta "fiv'" so's my "lotz" iz fiv' an' wun, jus' laik da glyf. An' not fiv' an' tu, 'o fiv' an' tree, o' fiv' an' fo', o' fiv' an' fiv'. I gots lotz an' lotz an' lotz a boyz an das tree lotz, so dere. :wild: 

Iz dat fing dat humies call "multiplikashun," it iz. An' I fink dis 'ere iz da furst time orks iz arguin' 'bout maths.

(Seriously though, if it is actually established somewhere that "lotz" is actually ten and not six, I'll change the count. I actually based this on the trolls of Terry Pratchett's Discworld series, where the trolls count up to four and after that instead of "five" it's "many." With many being any number from five to infinity.)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin;1204443) said:


> Uh-uh. "Lotz" iz afta "fiv'" so's my "lotz" iz fiv' an' wun, jus' laik da glyf. An' not fiv' an' tu, 'o fiv' an' tree, o' fiv' an' fo', o' fiv' an' fiv'. I gots lotz an' lotz an' lotz a boyz an das tree lotz, so dere. :wild:
> 
> Iz dat fing dat humies call "multiplikashun," it iz. An' I fink dis 'ere iz da furst time orks iz arguin' 'bout maths.
> 
> (Seriously though, if it is actually established somewhere that "lotz" is actually ten and not six, I'll change the count. I actually based this on the trolls of Terry Pratchett's Discworld series, where the trolls count up to four and after that instead of "five" it's "many." With many being any number from five to infinity.)



ah, if you're using lots as 6 then it all makes sense. see when i was reading it i thought you were using it as 10. tu lots and wun i was reading as 2+10+1 =13. where you meant it as 2x6 +1 =13. It's never noted that lots is 10, just that it is more than 6. Ork number glyphs go up to 6 and then only have lots. 











not that it matters, i withdraw my previous mathematical debate.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> not that it matters, i withdraw my previous mathematical debate.


No worries. Arguing math as orks was fun. :biggrin:

I'm looting the pic just so you know. It has three more glyphs than the one in the codex (the name starter, word divider, and six). I may have to change "lotz" to equal seven instead since there is a glyph for six. 

I rather like this table more than the one in the codex. Reminds me more of cuneiform than the one in the codex (which seems to have horns rather than strictly wedge forms).... I just realized that the cross-section of an axe-head choppa could form the wedge shape. Truly, the Ork choppa is the pinnacle of writing implements as it embodies both the pen and the sword. :laugh:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice work Dicrel. Your Orks have a very gritty, dirty look about them. I also like the weathering and chipping you did on the armor. Well done.

+Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Nice work Dicrel. Your Orks have a very gritty, dirty look about them. I also like the weathering and chipping you did on the armor. Well done.
> 
> +Rep
> 
> ...


Thanks for the complements DoE. I feel Orks aren't really Orks unless they're somewhat grungy. 

And a little update, though no pic, the nobz are coming along well. I'm at the stage where I'm cleaning up the paint on them. My experiments with some different painting techniques on bits of armor and their trousers were, for the most part, satisfactory. They're pretty much done except for their boots and bases. 

I've already done some preliminary weathering on their armor (still trying to decide which pieces get more weathering and which will get paint, such that it is).

Work though is beginning to bog me down, so I'm not sure if I'll be done by the weekend as I had planned (either way I should get a pic up).


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking great these orks. I like the dark feel they have. Really good how you manage to give the red this "evil" feel.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+5 Nobs*



















No opening short fiction this time.

So onto the first nob, Duffdreg (I've begun naming them, though I'm not sure about the boyz) and before anyone says anything, he's back on my workbench since I do plan on filing down those mold lines on his choppa and repainting. I also do plan on painting a tally mark on his iron gob (for killing a Soul Grinder--still not sure about the trophy).

His skin is basecoated Dark Angels Green, drybrushed with Snot Green, washed with Thraka Green, and highlighted with Goblin Green. I wanted them darker than the Boyz. 











Now there are a couple of other things different that I did. I dusted the boots to mimic walking through the desert. I did this by drybrushing on a mix of Kommando Khaki and Bleached Bone. I rather like how it turned out, though I probably will not go back and do all the boyz (maybe just the 'Boss and the Big Shootaz).

Diffdreg's shoulder pad is painted with Beaten Copper. It was a Citadel paint that was in one of those old screw tops. I literally used a vise and a clamp to open it up, then used matte medium and Flo-Aid to reclaim it. 

After basing it, I washed it with Badab Black and Devlan Mud (letting fully dry in between coats). The verdigris was made with a 1:1:1 mix of Hawk Turquoise, Scorpion Green, and water. (Hawk Turquoise just seems too blue to me--I've seen weathered copper and bronze up close.)











And for the second nob, Razskul. As always, I am using Polished Blue for lenses. The lens on this one was odd since there was a wire leading into/out of the center of it. Looking at it again, it seems the silver is too bright, I'll need to wash it. 











The spike on the shoulder pad was another experiment with bronze/brass and verdigris. I didn't use Beaten Copper as previous though. I used Boltgun Metal twice washed with Gryphonne Sepia, then washed with Devlan Mud. The verdigris mix was the same, but I used far less of it. 











For this third nob who I've decided to call Kruk, I wish the angle were better as the four different plates have four different treatments: plain and weathered; painted red and weathered; brass and tarnished; and copper and verdigris.

Oh, his choppa. You will note that the wires are painted with Tin Bitz. I thought about insulation and how it's not orky enough. So I also considered what the results would be. The red paint next to it would be scorched (and was washed repeatedly with Badab Black) and the area where the axe blade nearly touched the haft would also have scorching, but more severe (watered down Chaos Black). I repeated this with another nob that had another power axe.

And I perhaps put too much dust on him (it's also on his stikkbomb). I don't know why, but I find I can get really carried away when it comes to drybrushing. It's weird. You may note that some dust has actually made it to the knees of some of the nobs' trousers before I managed to stop myself.











The icon on the axe head was also put through the verdigris treatment. The shoulder pad had the second bronze/brass technique, but I added a bit of Badab Black to the Devlan Mud wash after it had dried halfway. I'll probably go back and drybrush with maybe some Shining Gold to pick out the rivets and highlights.











I did the experiments with dusting and verdigris partially because I had finally learned some fairly simple techniques (the ones that I had found earlier were complicated and required a lot of mixing). 

I am thinking of creating some feral/Snakebite orks and with the brown leathers I felt that bronze and brass would look much better than the weathered, painted metal that I've been painting so far. So, yeah, steampunk Snakebites.

Oh, and because I couldn't resist...

_"Oy, you lot! Shut! It!" The warboss turned, once again facing forward and nodded.

"One... two... three--"

"WAAAGH!" The imagifer flashed._ 











And this plog will be on hiatus until May 18. (I have to make work my only priority for the next couple of weeks to make several deadlines.)

As always C&C is appreciated. (I'll still visit Heresy, even if I'm not going to be posting as much.)

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Nobz: fiv' (5)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: tree lotz (18)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

For now all i can say is Needs more of them, not nearly enough for me to enjoy killing!

Over all tho they are way better than my stuff XD your detail work is a lot better than mine.

Keep up the good work and hope to murder most of them.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

:aggressive: Them's fightin' words. :laugh:

I just need to varnish this batch of boyz and I'm good.

The next batch are already on the workbench. I decided against pics since all I'm doing is filing down mold lines, drilling out barrels, and dry-fitting the heads and arms. This should keep me occupied for a while (since I'm taking shorter breaks). And even after I'm done, I don't know if I'm going to take pics after they've been based and undercoated black. Then again, this is a WIP plog, so maybe, we'll see.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the weathering on the weapons, an effect i REALLY want to steal

I may also borrow your greens on my boyz to make them a bit lighter. I really do think that there guys are stunning and i bet the weathering to that quality would be really hard on vehicles 

What varnish do you use??

(i also like your leather straps more then mine, for some reason i decided to use snakebite leather but i think the scorched brown on at least some of them (mine) would work well


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Apologies on the rather late reply, but I've been sick since the 15th. Summer colds are damn tenacious. Got better last week, but had an emergency freelance job drop in my lap. Work still trumps 40K.



Hellados said:


> I love the weathering on the weapons, an effect i REALLY want to steal
> 
> I may also borrow your greens on my boyz to make them a bit lighter. I really do think that there guys are stunning and i bet the weathering to that quality would be really hard on vehicles


Well, thank you very much. My intent was tabletop standard, though I've been told they're more than that (I still don't think so since I still see much better painted minis out there).

And go for it. I've outlined pretty much what I use and how I use it. If you have any other questions, just ask. (One of my pet peeves is seeing these gorgeously painted minis in project logs without any explanation on how it was done or intentionally ignoring questions about technique.)

As for vehicles--I haven't actually done vehicles yet. (I do have some, though I haven't found time to assemble most of them yet.)



Hellados said:


> What varnish do you use??


I don't. I haven't varnished those boyz yet. I haven't actually found time to go down my local Walmart to pick up a spray varnish (if there was a matte brush on varnish, I would use that instead. I've heard and seen quite a number of horror stories on the boards).



Hellados said:


> (i also like your leather straps more then mine, for some reason i decided to use snakebite leather but i think the scorched brown on at least some of them (mine) would work well


Again, thank you. I wanted to keep to a limited palette (which is why it's Scorched Brown with a Calthan Brown drybrush or Calthan Brown with a Badab Black wash) and I wanted colors that were as subdued as the Mechrite Red. 

And for those wondering, I should have an update soon. I took some time off from painting the boyz. I thought grots would be a nice break. I thought they'd be easier to paint--boy, was I wrong.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*1 Mekboy & 6 Grots*

I finished up the bases much more quickly than I thought it would take. So here they are.

_Grog looked Thog over. He certainly had changed. Thog had said Gork (or possibly, Mork) had told him to go out into the wilderness. And in the desert, he would find himself. It looked like he had found some other lads since most of his clothes were missing._










_"Er, Thog? You wants ta go find sumbody an' take der boots an' mebbe der shirt?"

"Nah. Me shirt's right 'ere." He held up what Grog first thought was a rag looped through his belt. "An' me boots iz 'ere." Thog showed him a patchwork leather pouch that clunk with tools. "Too bad me feet ain't bigga. Dere's no room fo' me spanner."

"Er, right." Grog looked out at the desert. A thought occurred to him. "You find anymo' lads out dere?" 

"Nah, not lads." Thog gestured over his shoulder at a rising dust cloud, from which could be heard high-pitched gibbering._











I rather liked how Thog, now a mekboy, turned out. I used Chaos Black > Orkhide Shade > Dark Angels Green > Snot Green > drybrush Goblin Green > wash Thraka Green > highlight Scorpion Green > wash Thraka Green. Quite a bit more than the usual color scheme for the boyz, but this is the first metal mini that I've painted and I thought I'd do something special. I'll probably use him as a count-as Big Mek, possibly with a burna.

As for the welding tanks on his back: Tin Bitz > Beaten Copper > wash Devlan Mud > wash Badab Black > wash with the verdigris mix I've mentioned before > light drybrush Beaten Copper. I added the last step since I really went overboard with the verdigris weathering. 

The flex tubing was Tin Bitz > heavy drybrush Dwarf Bronze.

I used the Bleached Bone and Kommando Khaki 1:1 mix to dust the mini's feet, bottom of his satchel, and the bottom of his welding tanks. (Those two square bits at the bottom were actually Boltgun Metal washed with Badab Black, not that you can tell with the weathering. 

And here are the Grots. They're part of the Thieving Grots set (I haven't included the Ork Casualty).










This Gretchin that I've nicknamed "Boss" is sitting in his throne, an Ork helmet. What he's doing, I leave to your imagination. (There's a reason I did not photo his backside--I really didn't think any one wanted to see Gretchin butt cleavage. And just think, I had to paint that.)










His color scheme is the one I'll probably use for the majority of my grots: Gretchin Green > wash Thraka Green > drybrush Camo Green > wash Thraka Green > highlight Rotting Flesh. The highlights are on the tips of his ears and that wart on his nose.











This is "Toofpulla." He's planted his foot on an Ork skull and is trying to pull out a toof with pliers.

His color scheme is Gretchin Green > wash Devlan Mud > drybrush Camo Green > wash Devlan Mud. It's not bad, but I don't like it as much.











This is "Da Toof Fairy." He's lugging a sack of teef. Oddly enough, unlike some others, he doesn't have a pair of pliers. I painted up the sack yellow (and dusty) figuring a Bad Moon would have the teef.

His color scheme is a bit different: Gretchin Green > Dark Green Ink (discontinued Citadel) > heavy drybrush Camo Green > wash Thraka Green. After using the Dark Green Ink, I was rather upset. It looked horrible--patchy and shiny.











I call this tableau, "Negotiation." The choker has the same color scheme as the "Boss." The chokee is Gretchin Green > wash Ogryn Flesh > Camo Green > wash Ogryn Flesh. The Rotting Flesh highlights are much more noticeable on him. And I kind of went overboard with the dusting on his upraised foot.

I would fix the teeth, but considering how small these teeth are and how much difficulty I had in getting that much on in the first place, I'm going to leave it as is.











And the last one is "Spent Ammo Runt." Unlike other Ammo Runts, this one seems to have just scavenged ammo (and some spent shells). I'm not quite sure why he has pliers.

His color scheme is Gretchin Green > wash Gryphonne Sepia > Camo Green > wash Gryphonne Sepia.

Oh, yes. With the exception of "Boss" who doesn't have one, all the others' loincloths were painted up with Calthan Brown and heavy washed Badab Black.

One thing that I noticed is that there's not too much difference between the Devlan Mud, Ogryn Flesh, and Gryphonne Sepia washed Gretchin, especially between Ogryn Flesh and Gryphonne Sepia. 

As these don't have actual weapons or much in the way of gear, I'll just add them to figures that need an Ammo Runt, Grot Oiler, or other assistance.

*Neks Projekt*: Five Skarboyz. I'm greenstuffing their scars. This is my first GS sculpting. We'll see how this goes.


*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Mekboy: wun (1)
Nobz: fiv' (5)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: tree-lotz (18)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)
Grots: lotz (6)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dicrel

Great job on the Ork boyz and the boss looks super! The gritty/dirty look on your Orks work very well and I do have to say I really like the chipping worn look on the armour. Given that they were AoBR figs, you made them look great, well done Sir.

+Rep inbound

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@DoE: Thank you very much. Coming from a painter like you (I've looked through your DKoK thread before), it means a lot.

=====

So, here are several work-in-progress pics of the skarboys. I know that they're no longer valid units, but I liked the idea of scarred orks. 

I probably should have waited until I had bought a new bulb for my magnifier. Without it, I couldn't do as fine detail as wanted. 

I picked a number of sculpting tools a few weeks back and I'll probably have to go back for more. There were things that I wanted to do that I simply didn't have the tools for (not sure if the tools exist to be frank). I've heard rumors that there is a place on the island that sells dental tools. I'll probably try to track it down before I attempt any more greenstuffing. 

I'm sort of on the fence on how the scars look. They're huge, but I rationalized it by thinking of painboys sewing on the parts that the boyz gave them.










I don't think I should have had so much "leftovers." I don't know if it would have been "cleaner" if I had just formed scars and not tried to blend it into the musculature. 











In this instance, I probably should have gone with one wraparound scar rather than trying to blend two together.











Not the best pic since its focus is the ork rather than the scars. I did like how I managed to do the crook of the arm (like it was loped off at the joint).











I'm making it a point not to sculpt unless I have use of my magnifier. I really could have done a better job had I been able to see much more fine detail.











My friends looking at these said that they looked like millipedes or centipedes rather than scars. I wanted big scars because anything else wouldn't even phase the Orks. I wanted scars that said "grievous bodily harm" and "dismemberment." Still, I'm not satisfied with my sculpts. 

Any advice, critiques, or comments are welcome (especially if you can direct me to others that have sculpted scars on Orks that are better than mine).


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like what I've seen, although none of the pics worked for me after the second page...except for your scars, which I think look pretty cool, but I have utterly failed at any of the molding that I have tried as of yet. Your early boyz and the warboss look great though! Keep up the good work, you're nearly convincing me to get back to assembly-lining my Orks again! SO MUCH TO PAINT!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@jlaughter001: A bit late, but I've uploaded all the pics from my last post into the Heresy Gallery and then changed out all the links. The pics should be visible now.


On Saturday, I attended a Games Day at my GW-affiliated FLGS. My boyz took the field (and I used the just painted Grots as krew for my kannons). I got a few compliments on my boyz and was even encouraged to enter the painting competition being held in August. Not sure my painting's up to snuff though. I will admit at this point, it is better than table-top, but I don't think it's at competition level.

Oh, and I will have pics on my WIP skarboyz. I just have to recharge the batteries on my camera. And since I've been painting, I'll have to take more pics.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*5 Bad Moons Ork Skarboyz WIP*










The skin on the skarboyz were painted up with the following: undercoat Chaos Black > Orkhide Shade > Dark Angels Green > Snot Green > wash Thraka Green > highlight Goblin Green > wash Thraka Green. 

As for the scars, I've very lightly drybrushed on Rotting Flesh.

I also used Dark Green Ink to correct any mistakes (i.e., keeping the recesses a dark green).

I wanted them to be darker than usual so I did not use Scorpion Green and just moved down one on the color scale.

You'll notice that I'm painting them up as Bad Moons.











These are the test paints. And by test, I opened up my paintbox, cursed my limited choice of colors (I have two yellows), and painted a couple minis up. I came up with this Bad Moons color scheme on the spur of the moment, so if there are better/different ones out there, let me know. 

Left: 2-3 thinned down layers of Tau Sept Ochre > wash Devlin Mud > highlight Yellow Sunburst > wash Ogryn Flesh.

Right: 2-3 thinned down layers of Tau Sept Ochre > wash Ogryn Flesh > highlight Yellow Sunburst > wash Gryphonne Sepia. 











So here's a somewhat dark pic of the first color scheme. It really is rather dirty and keeping in the theme of my grungy Evil Sunz. 











Unlike the Devlin Mud + Orgyn Flesh wash, the Ogryn Flesh + Gryphonne Sepia has more of an orange-y tinge, but the Sunburst does blend in much better.

I'll probably use both for now, though I do prefer the second one more. I'll probably see what other yellows I can pick up in the future when painting up the others in this AoBR set.

Unlike the Evil Sunz, I plan on using a lot more metallics on the armor. The Tin Bitz is for the various golds I plan on using (rather than painting the armor yellow, it'll be gold-plated [and weathered--the gold on orks will corrode]). And I do realize the Tin Bitz (and Boltgun Metal) is on a bit thick. I really have no excuse, I have no idea what I was thinking (or not thinking as the case may be). If anyone has any ideas about how to fix it, I'm all ears. 

Once these five are done, I'll probably take a break for a while. Do some actual research (i.e., look at galleries and steal ideas). 

I'm kind of despairing of ever being ready for Rogue Trader when it comes here. I don't think I'll get an additional 1,200 points painted up within two months.

As always C&C is appreciated (and encouraged).


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Dicrel,

You have the making of a great blog.

As previous fellow bloggers have said these are above the standard table top painting and I too really love the weathering effect on your weaponary.

Even though I am not a fan of the Orks I do love the grot models and you have done them justice. Keep up the good work and I will be following this thread.

Zero Effect


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@Zero Effect: Thank you very much. 

If you liked the Thieving Grots, then you may be interested in the other project that I started the other day (while waiting for the layers and wash to dry on the Bad Moons), a Grot mob. If you can call five a mob (I work best with 5 at a time). They're from an earlier edition (the ones that hold their Grot blastas at port arms). I'm painting them up as Blood Axes in desert camo (a Grot version of it anyway).


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like what I see, Your orks are looking nice! I tink da boyz needz a wagon!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Blood Axes Gretchin WIP: Test Paints*

So something a little different and also early. 

The Bad Moons are on hiatus until I can make it down to my FLGS and pick up some paints for the gold scheme I want to try on their weapons.

First a bit of background. Please look at the following pic:










These are Gretchin that I picked up some time ago, second hand. They were either bare grey plastic or had been undercoated white (with Liquitex Titanium White acrylic--guy threw in his paints as well) and their flesh somewhat painted (Gretchin Green or Camo Green with Dark Green Ink, near as I can tell. Feel free to correct me.) 

I've fielded them more often than not and I've been steadily becoming self-conscious of their lack of paint. I finally decided to paint some up after my last game where they performed rather well considering (being assaulted by Blood Angels terminators). 

So one day while waiting for the washes to dry on my Bad Moons, I picked up one and began painting with only a hazy idea of what I was doing. And this was the result:










I do need to touch up his eyes and drybrush Bleached Bone beneath him, but otherwise I like the look of him. And here's a better look at the camo pattern:










Okay, so how did I get from pic one to pics two and three? First the flesh. I lightly drybrushed Camo Green on what was already there.

The camo on his tunic is undercoat white > Dheneb Stone > wash Devlan Mud > dab Bestial Brown > dab Scorched Brown.

The camo on his pants is undercoat white > Dheneb Stone > wash Devlan Mud > dab Snakebite Leather > dab Bleached Bone.

The leathers were undercoat white > Calthan Brown > wash Badab Black. For the boots and pouch I did a light drybrush of 1:1 Kommando Khaki and Bleached Bone.

The skull on the helmet was undercoat white > Dheneb Stone > wash Devlan Mud > wash Badab Black > highlight Bleached Bone.

The paint job on the blasta and helmet was an experiment. Undercoat white > Boltgun Metal > wash Devlan Mud > salt, sprinkle and let dry > remove salt > wash Badab Black > salt, sprinkle and let dry > remove salt.

I rather like the corrosion effect, though it is on a small scale.

Oh, yes. I should mention the kill tally was Mechrite Red. (And what did this grot kill you may ask? It was a Blood Angel tac marine. I had moved my grots up as a shield for my advancing boyz and thought, why not? And fired off a volley. I rolled really well and my friend did not.)

I liked how the test paint went, but thought I should see what other washes would do: 










From left to right, the washes are Ogryn Flesh, Gryphonne Sepia, and Devlan Mud. I didn't like how the Ogryn Flesh came out, so I'm going to alternate between the sepia and mud. 

Oh, and why camo? You'll note that these Gretchin are much more better dressed (and better equipped) than the present Gretchin. I figured that the only Orks that would do this would be Bad Moons which had the wealth to pull it off and the Blood Axes who would adapted Imperial ideas. As I was working on Bad Moons in stages, I figured it would be self-defeating to do Bad Moons Gretchin, so Blood Axes and camo it was.

To paint up the camo I sought out all the images, tried to memorize them, and then paint them using no references. I figured that any Orks/Gretchin trying to recreate the camo would have no references except what had been seen earlier (and unlike the Ork camo, Gretchin camo would actually look like it could work since the Gretchin are under no illusions about their mortality).

Well, that's it for now. Considering the progress rates, my next post may actually be the completed Gretchin rather than the Bad Moons. We'll see.

As always C&C is welcomed (and encouraged).


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+5 Blood Axes Gretchin; 5 Bad Moons Orks (Still) WIP*

It has become habit, but I think I'll formalize it. I'll update weekly on Mondays.

_Grog stood under the shade of the outcropping, watching the grots hunt for fungus and lichen. He shook his head. The grots spent more time getting in each others' way than anything else. He wondered how Thog was getting along back at camp. He'd last left the mekboy tinkering with the new still. Hopefully, they'd find enough fungus to make beer. The boyz were getting a might stroppy.

From his vantage point, Grog saw movement in the scrub brush around the wadi. Drawing his slugga, he fired off a shot. As the grots went to ground, he ran down the slope kicking up dust and pebbles.

As he charged toward the scrub, Grog also drew his choppa and hacked his way through. He stumbled to a stop and walked forward in confusion. It was a grot... in a uniform. 

Out of the corner of his eye, Grog saw more movement and threw his choppa overhand and then spun, snatching up a grot that had been creeping up toward the fallen grot. 

Grog hoisted him up to eye level. "Sumone's bin playin' silly buggers, eh?" The grot with a determined look in his eye, brought up his blasta, pushed it against Grog's arm, and pulled the trigger. 

Grog kept his hold on the grot and pistol-whipped him. He paused after every hit to see if the grot was still conscious. After the third hit, the grot ceased to struggle. He then looked out at the scrub brush. 

"Oy, you gits! I can do dis all day! Show yourselves!"

Grog turned his head this way and that as the rustling came from all directions. Four grots rose up and walked toward Grog, their blastas held overhead in both hands. 

"Iz dat alla you?"

One of the grots stepped forward. "Yessah! Exceptin' fo' Muskit, he's da one you shot, an' Bullitt's, he's da one you knifed."

"Wot's you doin' out 'ere?"

"Sep'rated frum ouewa unit, sah!"

"Well, you can join mine."_

And here are the Blood Axes Gretchin. L-R: (front row) 'Eadshot, Grox Eye, & Wacha; (back row) Deddpool & Nok.










And here's the back view with their various camo patterns.










There's not much I have to add at this point. I covered it fairly comprehensively in the last update.

And here are shots of my Bad Moons. They are the reason that I finished up the Gretchin.










So in this first shot was my test paint for the armor paint schemes. This was Boltgun Metal with two layers of Yellow Glaze (a discounted Citadel paint). It came out as a fluorescent yellow (kind of like Chinese lemon chicken). I tried to wash it with Gryphonne Sepia to no real effect.










I also tried to wash it with Ogryn Flesh, again to no real effect.










Next up, I undercoated the axe with Chaos Black, then basecoated with Tin Bitz, washed with Devlan Mud, then layered with Shining Gold and then did a second layer. It was still patchy as you can see.

You will note that the small armor plate on the left shoulder strap is covered rather well. And that was only one layer of Shining Gold.










As for the back, I painted one of the armor pieces Dwarf Bronze. 

I'm not all that happy with any of the armor test paints. I'll try two more tests, one with Beaten Copper and the other with Brass Scorpion. I'll see if those have better results. (It would be nice if there were actual painting guides that I could reference.)

I'll continue with the test paints, though I may have to go with painting the weapons Boltgun with some kind of yellow in the near future (I'm not holding out much hope for the test paints).

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Mekboy: wun (1)
Nobz: fiv' (5)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: tree-lotz (18)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)
Grots: fiv' an' lotz (11)


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I caught up on this whole plog, and I have to say: very nicely done indeed. The scheme for your boys and boss works really well, the army shot looks great...I'll follow everyone else's footsteps and compliment your weathering, and I really like how you've step-by-stepped your painting techniques. I may have to attempt a few of these myself, though I need more washes than Devlan Mud and Badab Black......yeah. But, anyway, the grots all look great--fantastic on the camo work. I've wanted to do more camo on my units, but the most I can get away with for DeathSkulls is that they might have looted some off of dead enemies (and the Killa Kans are stolen).

Great stuff!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@jlaughter001: Thank you.

The step-by-steps stem from a pet peeve of mine. I frequent a number of sites and when I see something that I like, I look to see if the person has detailed how they've done it. It doesn't need to be an OCD-level detailed set of instructions, but at least give some idea of the paints used. A lot of what I do is adapted from those other project logs (when I could figure out how it was done). I feel it's only right that I pass along what I learned. 

Devlan Mud and Badab Black are pretty much what you'd need though (and obviously Thraka Green). I'm not saying that you don't need to pick up the others, but looking at your color scheme, I'm not sure what you'd use them for. Then again, perhaps you will find a use of them that I haven't thought of. 

As for the camo. If you want your Deathskulls to have camo, they should have camo. It's your army, paint them up how you want them to be. I mean look at mine. I have Evil Sunz, Bad Moons, and now Blood Axes. About the only thing holding my army together are the desert-themed bases. But I'm happy with them, so I don't care that I have a hodgepodge of colors.

=====

I was going to have a mini-update, but my camera died during the image uploads to my computer. Recharging the batteries now, should have something posted tomorrow or the day after.

I tried a couple of paint schemes using a basecoat > wash Devlan Mud > drybrush Burnished Gold. The basecoat being Dwarf Bronze, Brass Scorpion, or Shining Gold. I tried Beaten Copper and didn't like the initial result. 

After the wash and drybrush, the differences between them are subtle. My only issue is with the Shining Gold. I used matte medium and flow aid to "reclaim" it, but I now have issues with its viscosity and coverage.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i love this plog it does make me smile everytime i see it.

i especially like the scars you have created with the green stuff ive never thought about adding scars to any of my orks but it does make sence.

great work Dicrel


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+5 Bad Moons Ork Boyz (= 500 pts total painted and based)*

I realized that updating on Monday meant that if I finished a project early, I'd have to wait. It didn't really make sense since I'd be starting on a new project and the resulting post would be somewhat long.


_Kilskarr staggered out of the wreckage of the Rok, stumbled, and fell to his knees on the desert sand.

"'Ullo dere."

Kilskarr looked up at a descending choppa. He dropped his head and trusted his helmet to take the blow. Seeing stars, he nonetheless surged to his feet, choppa in one hand and slugga in the other.

From the rim of the crater, Warboss Skarsnik watched his boyz tangle with the emerging Bad Moons. He turned to his right-hand nob, Razskul. "Tell da boyz no killin'. Press gang dem all." Skarsnik looked around. "Thog!"

"Yeah 'boss?" Asked a voice behind him.

"O, dere you are." Skarsnik gestured at the Rok. "Wen da boyz are dun playin', go salvage wot you can."_

And here are Kilskarr and his lads (not all of them, mind you. Just five for now. I plan on doing a whole AoBR set in Bad Moon colors, so there are 13 more to go along with 2 big shoota boyz).











Where to begin with these guys? Well first off, I hadn't planned on them being Bad Moons. I did a test paint and found I didn't like the Goff paint scheme that I came up with. 

Okay, so here's Kilskarr:










I've covered what I've done in previous posts, so I'm only going to cover the armor and weapons which has given me some difficulty. Here's what I finally settled on for the armor:

Undercoat Chaos Black > basecoat Tin Bitz > layer Brass Scorpion > wash Devlan Mud (optional) > drybrush Burnished Gold > wash Devlan Mud.

I tweaked this a couple of times when the result was too "dark." As a result, not all the armor is uniform in appearance, but I like the slight variety in the results.










The sluggas were actually much easier for me. 

Undercoat Chaos Black > basecoat Tin Bitz > wash Devlan Mud > very light drybrush Boltgun Metal. 

The sluggas came out looking like they'd been made out of some kind of dark bronze metal. I did no weathering as I figured the Bad Moons would have the teef to afford as-new weapons.


Okay, I think the following offers a better look at the armor and arms that I'm talking about.










Not as weathered as my previous Evil Sunz color scheme, but he is by no stretch "clean" either.

Oh, and I should mention the scars for the next one. Painted up they look a lot better, but I know I can improve on them.











For some of the boyz, I kept their squig hair black, but I tried to highlight with Charadon Granite. Doesn't really show up here in the pics, which is a shame.










Oh, I should mention the choppa on this one. This is one of those that had the metallics not thinned down when painted on. What I did was to wash it heavily in Badab Black and Devlan Mud and then do a very light drybrush. The brush strokes from the straight-from-the-pot Boltgun Metal actually picked up color from the drybrush and the result is that it looks like the choppa has chopped some things.

And the back view (and a better one of his weapons and scars). You will note that I did not paint up his shoulder pad. It's a weathered Boltgun Metal. I plan on doing transfers at some point, so I thought I should leave some places that I could put them.











For this one, his choppa is Brass Scorpion and a wash with Devlan Mud. It was one that had two different tests on it. I was reluctant to strip it so the last paint layer was really thin and thankfully Brass Scorpion covers well, even while thin.











And more scars. In terms of improving the scars, I'd like to be able to just have a ridge of scar without that surrounding mess that picked up the drybrush highlight as well.











And here's the last one. I'm rather surprised that the squig hair looks better here. It's rather bright (despite an Ogryn wash and a Gryphonne Sepia one as well).










I rather like his chainsword. I'm debating on whether this will be one of those that gets a transfer. I just like how utilitarian it looks.

And here's his backside:










I really do like how the gold has come out (i.e., blending with the dirty yellow).


And that's it. These boyz put me over 500 points WYSIWYG, painted and based by my own hand. I like the feeling of accomplishment, but know that I have a long way to go before I have all my Orks done up to my satisfaction. 

I am considering doing something special to reward myself for getting to 500, but have no real idea what I should do. 

What's sitting on the workbench right now are 5 more grots that I will paint up as Blood Axes. Then I plan on building a pair of Runtherds (one for the grots unit and another for my Big Gunz--those will show up later). In my past games, I've proxied the Runtherds by using boyz and I'm kind of tired of doing that. And once those are done, it'll probably be back to more boyz. 

And as always C&C is welcome (and encouraged).


*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Mekboy: wun (1)
Nobz: fiv' (5)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: fiv' an' tree-lotz (23)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)
Grots: fiv' an' lotz (11)


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice stuff. I like the dingy yellows on their armor, think it worked out well. The scars are looking better...maybe you could form the scars as you do now, and then just strip away the excess from the ridge scar once you place it on the boy? Not sure, I don't mess with GS or clay much, and what few attempts I did make ended in rage and tears. I should also note that I enjoy the little bit of fiction in all your updates, and that you're fluffing the crap out of your army--which is pretty dang cool, dude.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@jlaughter001: thanks. 

In terms of the GS work, I'm watching videos and reading tutorials, which is what I should have done the first time round. 

As for the fiction in the plog, I wanted to do something a little different from the GW blog and others I've seen/read where an Ork addresses the reader. The fluff in the army showcase... well, that will change with time. 

And a little update, it can't really even count as a mini one. I've mentioned before that I picked up my army second-hand. I've been using Stuff of Legends to ID the minis (thanks again to GrimzagGorwazza for introducing me to the site) and I've found that I have quite a few OOP units and ones that are no longer valid (the Bad Moon Warlord Nazdreg, a Bad Moon Warphead, the Runtherd Zodgrod Wartsnagga, a Splatta Kannon, a Traktor Kannon, etc. There are still quite a few that I haven't ID'd.) 

My plan now is that whenever I hit a milestone (750; 1,000; 1,250; etc.) I'll painted up one of these units and use it as a count-as (or a generic version of the unit). Still not quite sure which unit I'm going to paint up (I've narrowed it down between the Warphead [count-as Weirdboy] and Wartsnagga [as a generic runtherd]).


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+5 Blood Axes Gretchin Herd*

_From his habitual vantage point, Grog looked out over the grots gathering fungi and lichen for the still. The beer had gone over well with the boyz. Too well. Thog was working on another one to meet demand, though he had been muttering something about rum instead. 

Something was wrong. Grog's brow furrowed. He began counting using the fingers of his left hand, then his right hand, and he kicked off a boot to continue counting. He didn't bother kicking off the other boot as there was only one grot left to be counted. There were five more grots that there should have been. 

After pulling on his boot Grog wandered down to the collection pile. "Oy, you gits! Fall in!" He spent a minute looking over the grots. There were fo' an' lotz in ooniform an' lotz in rags. Reaching down, he picked up Grox-Eye, the grot with a kill tally on his blasta. " 'Splain."

The grot made an attempt at saluting, mildly concussing himself as he didn't stop his hand in time. "Da resta ouewa oonit foun' us, sah!" 

"Oh, das alrite den." Grog tossed the grot at a couple of other squabbling ones, breaking up the fight. "Rite. Lissen up, you gits. I wanna see dis pile be high as my eye. Do it an' you all gets a drink." He glared at them. "Wotcha waitin' fo'?"

The grots scrambled to head out._

=====

I actually am working on Zodgrod Wartsnagga, the OOP mini that will be my generic runtherd, for my 500pt marker. I've just been cleaning it. I'll have pics later.

So here are the other grots:









I used the same techniques as I did for the first batch, with a number of exceptions.

One is the inclusion of rocks with lichen. Though the one with the kill tally on his blasta has expended shells (cylindrical glass beads painted up). Not quite happy with how the brass shells looked like, but I'm happy with the rocky lichen bases.

Okay, here's one of the exceptions to the usual techniques:









To get the corrosion on the helmet and grot blasta, I did the following: Chaos Black > Boltgun Metal > wash Badab Black (let dry completely) > wash Devlan Mud (let partially dry) > salt > let dry completely > remove salt > wash Gryphonne Sepia > salt > let dry completely > remove salt. I wish I could give credit where credit is due, but this was from a dump file that I created some time ago to dump any technique that looked interesting or useful at some future date.

And here are the grots mobbed up:









I have that to me they look rather intimidating in identical poses and grouped like this--and much better than just in white primer.

As I mentioned before, I have Zodgrod Wartsnagga, an OOP Snakebite Runtherd, on my workbench. Considering the detail, I'll be taking my time on him.

As always, C&C is welcome (and encouraged).

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Mekboy: wun (1)
Nobz: fiv' (5)
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: fiv' an' tree-lotz (23)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)
Grots: fo' an' too-lotz (16)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that rust effect, i can't think of any of my armies to do it on. . . . maybe i'll wait for the new chaos dex and start a new army


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Runtherd Mini Update*

I'm glad you like it. (I do still feel bad about not noting where I got the technique from.) Oh, and the one additional step that was in the instructions that I omitted was that once you get the salt off, seal it immediately. (I have not done so, those photos were taken a day after, and the rust effect is still there. Or maybe there is going to be some deleterious effect later on?)

Okay, a bit of a mini update. Here is a pic of the runtherd that will keep the grots in line that I promised a couple of posts back.









I didn't wash him, so the details are a bit difficult to see, but he has the snakebite glyph on his belt buckle (though it looks more like the Iron Snakes Chapter icon to me). He's holding in his right hand a twin-linked shoota (the old-school ones are basically two shootas side-by-side), and in his left a grabba-stick, though with all the power cabling, I think I could make it a count-as grot-prod as well. 

I like the little details like the key and handcuffs (just below to either side of the belt buckle). He's also the only ork that I've seen with a full head of hair and a beard, but they're probably hair-squigs as they're a deep, rich blue (in the one official photo reference I managed to find). The thing that bugs me is that I have not been able to figure out what is at the top of his banner pole. 

Oh, and here's a crop of Zodgrod's "official" paint scheme:









I still trying to decide what I'm going to paint him up as (Bad Moon or Blood Axe), but it will probably be somewhat different from this.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome, ZOdgrod is one of my favourite minis of all time, the level of detail on him is amazing, he's got a bag of weird little gribbly bits and severed limbs on his belt at the back i'm assuming is for squig bait. As a heads up he also has a snakebite logo on either side of the grabber stick where the two pincers meet.

as for the top of his banner pole, if memory serves it is topped with a statue of a boar being ridden by an ork boy. It's while since i've seen one in real life, my own zodgrod didn't come with a banner pole. 

I'd vote for a badmoon or snakebite colour scheme. Snakebite because he's already got the logos and it's not too much of a stretch to beleive that the warband relys on a grizled old vetran to catch and train their grots and that he's still caught up in the old ways of doing it. Or bad moons because as you've already mentioned his weapons are much more tooled up compared to the more modern models. 

i would love to have a go at painting another one of these guys, i enjoyed it so much the first time around.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think if memory serves me the rest of the salt can come off over time and the issue with that is it takes some of the paint with it. But as you may of guessed I have never used it myself so I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@GrimzagGorwazza: Thanks for clarifying what's on the banner pole. And I'm still waffling on the paint scheme. I really want to do this right. 

And perusing the sprue database, I see that he's not listed, so I'll probably prep him for photos and add him to the database, before I undercoat him.



Hellados said:


> I think if memory serves me the rest of the salt can come off over time and the issue with that is it takes some of the paint with it. But as you may of guessed I have never used it myself so I am not 100% sure.


Hmm. I'll let you know if that happens.


And I broke a promise to myself about not buying anymore kits. (Picked up a Zzap Gun, a Gobbo Rock Lobber [as a count-as lobba and runtherd], and a Savage Orc Shaman [along with a Jungle Swarm blister] that I'm going to use as Old Zogwort.) So much to paint....


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Monday (Mini) Update: Runtherd Zodgrod WIP 2*

Okay, a mini update.

What you see below is Zodgrod after a wash for pics for the sprue database. I've now based him as you can see. What I did after this pic was to greenstuff the base to fill the gaps so that when I when I base him properly, watered down PVA glue doesn't go everywhere. After the GS cures, it's off to a soapy water bath (I used Vaseline to make the GS easier to work with, so I do have to clean that off).

I also found Zodgrod a squig, it's that tiny, tiny, tiny ball of teef next to him. Behind both is a bomb squig for comparison. It's an OOP Tyranid squig from 1990. I figured I'd use a small squig since Zodgrod is using training techniques that don't involve feeding the grots to a squig. (I'll probably paint it up in the colors of the first Tyranid hive fleet as a nod to its origins.)

I plan on building up a base for the squig so that it at least matches the bomb squig in height if not in girth. 










Hopefully, I'll have more progress to show next week. We'll see.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

can't wait to see this guy painted up, i think i need more special characters in my orky army tbh, and squigs, where did you get your squigs from (specifically the little one)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hellados said:


> can't wait to see this guy painted up, i think i need more special characters in my orky army tbh, and squigs, where did you get your squigs from (specifically the little one)


Zodgrod's really taxing my skills with a brush. Just painting up his skin--my God, the detail! Warts, scars, the eyepatch, bandage, hair, bracelets (of skulls), and ring. He's going to take a while. I'm painting up boyz as a break.

As for the mini squig, it came with the Orks that I bought from a friend of a friend. From what I understand, Orks were his first army and he's been collecting them for over 10 years. I can check with him and confirm. Oh, and here's the info on the little guy: 

Tyranid Squig #8
Sprue Date: 1990
Sprue Code: N/A
Out of Production: Yes
Notes: From the green Citadel Miniatures Catalogue (published in 1993 with miniatures released in 1992); page 399: Tyranid Warriors and Squigs; catalogue number: 070716/8.

When I'm able, I'm going to submit it to the sprue database (I'm getting error messages right now whenever I submit). 

As for the bomb squig in the background, that's from the Tankbustas set (I remember being surprised at finding them, even though they're right on the cover).


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Zodgrod WIP 2; Bad Moons Ork Boyz WIP 6*

Zodgrod is really a challenge. Part of the challenge of him is trying to figure out what exactly a part of the figure is. The sculpt occasionally helps since I can recognize what's supposed to be leather, cloth, and such, but there are parts that I have no clue what they are.

Here he is with the base paints and some of the washes.









I've decided to limit the colors I'm using. 

His skin is a version of the skin recipe I'm detailing below. His scars are Rotting Flesh (though that will probably change). And his warts are Dark Angels Green.

His hair- and beard-squigs are Mechrite Red with a Devlan Mud wash. I plan on detailing with Blood Red. I adapted this recipe from the Savage Orc Warboss tutorial I found in WD.

His boots and padded leather armor are Calthan Brown, the leather straps are Scorched Brown, His trousers, studded leather armor, and pouches are Snakebite Leather. All bones so far are Dheneb Stone with a Devlan Mud wash. His armor, grabba-stick cables, and power coil on the TL shoota are Tin Bitz. The rest of the grabba-stick, the rest of the TL shoota, manacles, and chains are Boltgun Metal. The manacle keys are Dwarf Bronze.

I'm not sure what I'm going to paint the bandage, the eyepatch (and its decoration), or the bits under his arms (no idea what the heck they are).

To relax, I've been experimenting with different skin recipes for my Bad Moons. 









The headless Ork with the red chainsword was the test mini that had the skin tone I liked. It's the following:

Undercoat Chaos Black > basecoat Orkhide Shade > layer Snot Green (avoiding the recesses) > drybrush 2:1 Goblin Green:Bleached Bone > wash Thraka Green. I adapted this from a recipe in the Orks 4th edition codex.

An alternate that I used was to layer with Dark Angels Green. Depending on whether I got the drybrush paint ratio right, it could be darker.

I want the clans to have different skin tones. When I go back to the Evil Sunz, I'll go back to my prior recipes (finishing off with Scorpion Green).

Here's a close up of one of the boyz. I like how the tendons in the neck and pectorals came out. I always had an issue with that with earlier batches of boyz.









And yes, I know this area will be difficult if not impossible to see when the head is attached. 

I'm looking at another week easy with Zodgrod. I'll continue to paint up the skin of the rest of this AoBR set (3 more boyz, 2 big shoota boyz) whenever I get frustrated with Zodgrod (I'll be glad when I get done with him). After this, I'm not sure what I'll work on whether it'll be boyz or their toyz (I'm being prodded by friends, one in particular, to paint up vehicles).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi dude. I thought that this picture of the back of my own zodgrod might help you work out what is what. It's not the greatest shot but as he's in a different country to myself currently I can't do much about that. He's looking really good so far and I look forwards to seeing where you go with him from here.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the progress on Zodgrod, and the new Ork flesh recipe you're working on is remarkably similar to what I've settled on using...which is black undercoat (I use spray primer because I'm lazy and the fumes make me orky), watered down snot green (twice), drybrush goblin green, thraka green, light drybrush goblin green and another wash (I vary between thraka green and devlan mud, depending on the boyz I'm working on) to blend it all. Works pretty well for me, and I dig it all 

Keep it up and don't get discouraged!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you both for the encouragement.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Hi dude. I thought that this picture of the back of my own zodgrod might help you work out what is what. It's not the greatest shot but as he's in a different country to myself currently I can't do much about that. He's looking really good so far and I look forwards to seeing where you go with him from here.


Thanks for the pic. I did not know that... thing coming out of the bag on his left side had eyes. Going to have to locate them on mine. I just thought it was one creature so I only painted it one color (Tentacle Pink). I'm going to reconsider my choice now that it seems to be a... creature and worms.

I finally decided on Dark Flesh for the whip. I don't know whether to be disturbed or not that the color choice is a near-match for yours.

And yes, I finally figured out that under his right arm is a pouch resting on the handle of the whip which rides on his side. 

The belt which is in that nook created by the whip, pouch, and arm is really hard to get into. 

Still, I have made progress and will be posting pics, by Monday at the latest (got family events this weekend).


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Zodgrod Wartsnagga WIP 3*

He's still not done. 

One thing that I realize I have not done is explain why I chose the paints I did. For those not familiar with Zodgrod (as I was until I stumbled across a reference in the Lexicanium), he's a renegade runtherd. He believed that treating Grots reasonably (awarding them with juicy squigs when they've done something right or well, not using them as emergency rations, not using them to clear minefields, etc.) would get Grots to perform better. This went against Ork kultur and Zodgrod, once a Snakebite, left and became a Freebooter. 

So I used a lot of browns for the various leathers. The armor is meant to look impressively shiny (until the tarnishing). And his weapons are the newer kit and made of more "modern" material.

Here are pics and I'll detail the progress...










Okay, so where to start? His magnificent hair- and beard-squigs were basecoat Mechrite Red > wash Devlan Mud > and drybrushed Blood Red. I considered detailing the hair and beard rather than a drybrush and thought the better of it.

The fur trim on the boots have the first two steps of above, but I detailed it with Mechrite Red rather than drybrushed.

Boots and padded leather were basecoat Calthan Brown > wash Badab Black > highlight Graveyard Earth. (I'm going to have to go over the highlights again as they're non-existent.)

Leather straps on boots, whip, and grabba-stick were basecoat Scorched Brown > wash Badab Black > Vermin Brown.

Eypatch and thongs are Vermin Brown > wash Devlan Mud.

Armor, skull and snake icons, banner pole cap and icon were basecoat Tin Bitz > Brass Scorpion > wash Devlan Mud > wash verdigris (1:1:1 Hawk Turquoise:Scorpion Green:Water) > drybrush Shining Gold (I was a bit too enthusiastic with the verdigris wash).

The keys are Dwarf Bronze > wash Devlan Mud > drybrush Burnished Gold.

The metal claw of the grabba-stick has been drybrushed with Dark Flesh. I like the ambiguity of whether it's rust or blood or both. 

Banner pole was basecoated Charadon Granite > wash Badab Black > drybrush Adeptus Battlegrey > wash Badab Black > drybrush Codex Grey.

And for the gitfinda on his TL-shoota Polished Blue. And since it's metal, I've dotted the barrels.

And I haven't done much different with the bone or other metal from prior paint jobs.










The whip is basecoat Dark Flesh > wash Devlan Mud > detail Bestial Brown.

The ring on his left hand is Tin Bitz for now. I may do Burnished Gold. Not sure. 

The one thing I'm not happy with is the thing trying to escape from Zodgrod's left hip pouch. I did it in Tentacle Pink and Imperial Purple. I'm really reconsidering that choice.

I still have to touch up the edges of the grabba-stick and shoota with Mithral Silver (I realized I missed some when taking pics). Need to paint the studs on the leather straps hanging from the armor. 

I'm giving myself another couple of days to paint and then I'm going to stop and base it. I've spent a lot of time of this and I'm just glad I'm almost done. It will be good to go back to uncomplicated boyz.

And that's about it. As always critiques and commentary are welcome.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Status Update: On Hiatus Due to Injury*

I've gone back-and-forth in my mind about posting an update since there will be no pics, but I figured that for those following there should be some explanation. 

On Saturday, I based Zodgrod's squig on a slotta base and greenstuffed the base. Nothing fancy, just patching the gap. I also patched Zodgrod's base. 

On Sunday, I based the bases with ballast as I usually do and sealed them with diluted PVA. Leter in the day, I began painting up the bases of Zodgrod and re-primered the squig.

On Monday, I finished up painting the base of Zodgrod. As he dried I alternated between the squig and the next five boyz. For the squig, I basecoated and washed the body and did the teeth and claws. For the boyz, I painted the pants on five boyz, did the tunic of one boy (basecoat, wash, detail, wash, and highlight) and the base yellow on an additional boy. By the time I was done, the sun had set and I figured I'd do the photos on Tuesday.

On Tuesday, I messed up my ankle and stayed in bed for the better part of the day, medicated. :cray: (I've gone back over my posts from yesterday and I seem coherent so it's all good.)

And today, I'm doing the same as the day before, but I've also been able to hobble around with the aid of a cane (and more medication). I'm on the mend, but doubt I'll have pics up or be doing any painting in the foreseeable future (i.e., before the weekend). 

And that's it. So next week, I'll have a better update posted up.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Stop trying to break yourself!!! you owe me a game! 

Also hope your feeling better


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+Zodgrod Wartsnagga (Done); Squig WIP 1*

I'm back... mostly. I'm still hobbling around, but I no longer need the cane. And I can sit at my workbench without my ankle swelling up by the minute.

=====

_As something continued to prod his boot, Grog carefully opened one eye. It was a grabba-stick unlike any he had ever seen. And holding onto that grabba-stick was a hand that had collected scars and warts with equal ease over the years. 

As his eyes grew accustomed to the glare, Grog beheld the most magnificent hair- and rare beard-squigs he had ever seen. 

"Sloppy."

Grog was about to ask what the runtherd meant when he heard the flick of a toggle, the sharp stink of ozone, and the spark. 

Zodgrod flicked the toggle back and watched Grog continue to twitch in unconsciousness. He turned away and trudged back down the hill to his grots waiting in rank and file._

=====

And so Zodgrod is done. I'm uncertain about some of the choices I'm made for this one. Comments and critiques are especially encouraged as I'm not satisfied, but I've no idea where to go from here (in terms of improving him).










And here's the back view.










One thing I do plan on doing is putting an icon on the disk attached to the banner pole. I'm not sure whether to do a defaced Snakebite icon or a Jolly Ork one. Suggestions/votes?

And for those wondering, I am working on his squig. I originally was going to call it Omnomnom (original, I know), but realized that it's a wee little thing, so I'm just going to call it Nom (one syllable is more than enough). And here's a close up of it.











I'm also working on another five boyz. I thought I had pics, but of the several I took, none were any good. For the most part, the flash washed out any of the washes on the yellow, making them look a solid and bright yellow, which they aren't.

And that's about it. Again, any C&C is encouraged.

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Mekboy: wun (1)

Nobz: fiv' (5)

Slugga & Choppa Boyz: fiv' an' tree-lotz (23)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)
Runtherd: wun (1)
Grots: fo' an' too-lotz (16)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+1 Squig; WIP 5 Bad Moons Ork Boyz*

A small update heading into the weekend.

=====

_Grog woke to pain as a weight cannonballed into his abdomen. As he lay there gasping for breath, he raised his head. What he saw began to worry him.

Sitting on his abdomen was a squig. It was the smallest squig he had ever seen. As he watched, it planted its feet (he could feel its claws through his tunic) and walked up his chest. It stopped on his pectorals and watched him for a moment before smiling. 

Grog watched as its lower jaw unhinged, revealing double rows of needle-thin teeth. As its jaws gaped open, it leaned forward. Meanwhile, Grog's hand, which had been inching toward his holster, finally settled on the butt of his slugga. 

A sharp whistle broke the tableau. The squig's jaw snapped shut, instantly reducing its size by half, and it turned away, hopping off his chest and scampering down the hill.

Grog lay there and thought about how the day had been chucked into the drops. Perhaps this was a sign from Gork (or possibly Mork) that Grog was not cut out to be a runtherder? He continued to lie there, losing himself in his thoughts._

=====

And here's the squig.










So, here's what I did for the skin (it's adapted from a Khorne Bloodletter paint guide): basecoat Mechrite Red > wash Baal Red > detail Blood Red > highlight Fiery Orange.

As for the teeth and claws, I didn't do anything different.

The eyes were basecoated Iyanden Darksun > Sunburst Yellow. I wanted its eyes to be a really bright yellow.

In terms of touch up, I do need to touch up the upper right side of its lip, my hand wasn't as steady as it could have been when highlighting with Skull White. I'm also trying to figure out if I want to fiddle with the skin under its right eye as the highlight didn't turn out how I envisioned.

And here's a shot of the little squig's butt; you're welcome. 










I'm only including it for completion's sake you understand. :grin: I realized that I hadn't included a back view prior to this. One thing interesting is that it does have a stubby little tail that is basically just a bump on its backside.

I'm going to use this little guy as a marker similar to ammo runts and grot oilers. Primarily, it's to remind me that Zodgrod has a squighound. I may also use it to remind me that other minis are equipped with an attack squig. 


And here's the shot of the boyz that I had mentioned before. 










Still working on their clothing.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good DS. There is something strangly satisfying about painting squigs. Maybe it's just the change from the norm that does it. Your squig looks nice and red, he should compliment the runt herd' s hair squigs perfectly. Zodgrod himself looks very good though I can't help but feel that his hair looks a little flat and could do with a slight highlight with a more yellow orange. His hair an beard are one of the defining features of the model and tale up a lot of facial space so you really want to give it as muh depth as possible. I am looking at the pics on a phone screen ATM though so it might be suffering because of that. I would defiantly put a snakebite logo on the back of his banner or mAybe the runt glyph. Look forwards to seeing your next models. Bring on da waaaagh!!!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@Grimzag: Thanks for the feedback.

I'm hoping my squig order comes in this week (it's been three so far), so there will be more of these little guys running around.

I don't think it's your phone. I have to admit that I did a shortcut when painting his hair. The instructions were to detail/highlight the hair with Blood Red (this is from the hair paint guide for the Savage Orc Big Boss) and instead I did a drybrush, which is why I think it doesn't pop as much as it should. I don't have a yellow-orange. I'll try detailing with Blood Red with a Fiery Orange highlight (as I did with the squig) and see how that works. If not, then I'll look for a yellow-orange. 

I'd forgotten that there was a runt glyph. Going to have to give this more thought (the Jolly Ork is no longer in the running).


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Wartsnagga looks great, I think he turned out just fine. The squig looks great as well, however maybe just a dab of black or some other color to add pupils to the yellow eyes, just a thought.

Looking forward to seeing your other boyz completed.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*WIP 5 Bad Moons Ork Boyz; WIP 1 Sallie Tac Marine*

I know that my update is late, but Monday night was my first 6th ed. game. And I did mean to post earlier but got distracted.

@DoE: Thanks again for the comments.

I hadn't thought about giving the squig pupils. I think I'd need to get a 00 or maybe even a 000 brush before trying. I will consider it though.

The boyz are not done yet, but they're getting there.










The difference between the last pic and now are that I've painted the boots (and did a very, very light drybrush of Vermin Brown, which when added to Scorched Brown [with a Badab Black wash] comes out as worn leather for some reason).

I've also done their holsters, pouches, pockets, harness straps, and the stitching in their trousers and bracers. I've been using flo-aid to thin my paints rather than filtered water and I'm not sure how I feel about the results since the Scorched Brown for the leather comes out shiny.

I'm not quite done with all the armor and weapons. Some of these might actually be painted yellow (and then chipped and weathered) rather than painted gold.

And you'll notice the heads. I'm trying something different this time--painting in the eyes before I paint the rest of the face. I'm considering doing the teeth and tongues as well before I continue with the face. This order kind of lessens the stress since I don't have to worry about messing up the surrounding skin (eyes and teeth are much easier to touch up).

I'm not sure I'm going to be done in the next few days (as I usually could be) as I'll be returning to work in about two weeks and need to prepare. I'm going to have a lot less leisure time, but I do plan on setting aside at least an hour a day to paint. We'll see if they're still WIP by next week.

Oh and here's something else I've been working on:










As an occasional break from the boyz, I will probably be doing 5-man tac squads of Salamanders. I sort of began painting them last year if you can call using a can of Army Painter "painting." After I sprayed them green, that was kind of it. I realized I had no idea where to go from there and began researching how to paint (this would have been Dec-Jan, a month or so before I acquired the boyz and began painting them).

Not sure when I'm going to go back to playing my Sallies (or buying their OotEB SoB allies).

This was a real quick paint up to see how the paint scheme would look. (There are a lot of places I need to touch up and still work on.) I'll probably tweak the paint scheme for each combat squad so that they're not all carbon copies. 

I'll also change the thread title after my first 5-man tac squad is done. (I can't justify the change with only one test model posted up.)

Comments and critiques on my progress or the test scheme are welcome.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

you're orks are looking reallly nice, think i'll give your leather a go as i need more depth in mine. GL with the Salamanders, if you're anything like me they'll end up being a full time job


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

@Hellados: thanks. One additional note about the leather. I had to get rid of a lot of the Vermin Brown, more than for a usual drybrush. Otherwise it will look like boots have red clay/mud on them (the first pair of boots I did looks like this).

The Sallies are my first 40K army, so I do have a soft spot for them (as well as a lot of fluff written up). I've let them lapse long enough, that and my friend still wants to use them as proxies for his BA as he buys/builds his army. And if they're going to be fielded, I don't want them a solid green.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*(Still) WIP 5 Bad Moon Ork Boyz*

Well, as Mondays have become my 40K game day, I have been trying to figure out a day when I can update. I'm still not sure when it will be however. Complicating the situation is the fact that the school term starts in about a week and a half. Work will put a serious crimp in my painting time. 

In any case, here are the boyz once more. They're a bit more photogenic now that their head are on straight (for the most part).










I still have some touch up to do (I dropped three of them and I haven't finished touching up all the chipped areas).

I'm getting a better feel for how I want my Bad Moons to look. Their clothes will remain dirty, but their armor will be shined (by their grots). For their weapons, I've been gravitating toward dark bronze and copper (if only to learn how to do it well and proper--still not sure if the chainswords' housing should be painted or not. I do like how these look though).

The only thing that remains at this point is to zoom in on the pics I took to make sure I haven't missed anything and to finish up the bases. If all goes well, then these boys will see action next Monday night.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*+5 Bad Moons Ork Boyz (Done)*

_Grog was lost, he'd wandered past pockets of fighting between his own Evil Sunz tribe and the Bad Moons, had entered the twisting tunnels of the rok, and here he was with no idea where he was. 

He stood in an intersection, wondering which passage to take when he heard the universal Ork greeting from one of the tunnels: "Oy! Runt'erda!"

Grog turned and watched with some apprehension at a mob of Bad Moons bearing down on him. The Bad Moons crowded around him. Unlike the Evil Sunz who smelled of the Uz, they smelled musty, they smelled... different._










_"Lost sumfing?" One of the Bad Moons gestured over his shoulder with his choppa, opening up a gash in the Ork's face behind him.

"You git!" The wounded Ork shouted. 

The head boy turned, "Shut it you. Das a ded killy skar... wen it 'eels up dat is--oy, you grots!"

From the tunnel hustled a half dozen grots, lugging what Grog realized were parts of several big gunz. 

"Rite den. C'mon ladz, we're missin' da scrap." The head boy lead the other Bad Moons down the tunnel Grog had just walked out of.

Grog stood there bewildered as the grots gathered around him with the broken parts of... Grog counted on his fingers... three big gunz. One grot, in a show of initiative, held up a sign with a glyph on it. It was a spanna. 

"Rite, let's go fine a mekboy." Grog turned this way and that, there were only two tunnels left. 

One of the grots helpfully pointed down one of the tunnels. 

"I knew dat." And Grog turned on his heel and began to walk down the tunnel.

The grot that had been expecting a cuff around the ear looked up from cringing. The other grots shrugged their shoulders and trundled after Grog._

==========

I don't have any close-up shots. All of them came out either underexposed or out of focus (this is what I get for only taking a couple of shots per pose). I'd usually wait to post until I can get the pics, but I'm not sure when I'll next be able to make the time to do a photo shoot.

The Bad Moons have a bit of a brighter color scheme. I haven't dusted them (much if any) as they haven't been wandering the desert. And as such, I did detail-highlight their trousers (basecoat Charadon Granite > detail Adeptus Battlegrey > drybrush highlight Codex Grey). 

For their teeth (and some nails) I went with the usual recipe, but went one step further and highlighted with Skull White. I considered doing this because the Bad Moons' teeth grow faster and presumably stay in their jaws and skulls for less time and are not as yellowed. 

For their weapons, I modified a prior recipe: basecoat Tin Bitz > selectively wash with Devlan Mud > selectively drybrush Beaten Copper or Shining Gold > selectively highlight with Brass Scorpion or Beaten Copper. I tried a lot of things and I haven't decided on one particular recipe as I'm not completely satisfied with any of them. I'll be experimenting more for the next batch. 

And I do believe that's it. Once again, any comments and critiques are appreciated (and encouraged).

*Neks Projeck:* As mentioned in the short-short fiction above, I'll be working on artillery and their crew (Big Gunz and Grot Krew).

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Warboss: wun (1)
Mekboy: wun (1)

Nobz: fiv' (5)

Slugga & Choppa Boyz: fo' an' fo'-lotz (28)
Big Shoota Boyz: too (2)
Runtherd: wun (1)
Grots: fo' an' too-lotz (16)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*More Bad Moon Ork Boy Pics; +WIP Big Gunz & 6 Grot Krew*

Okay, I found some time to take pics. Here are close-ups of the boyz...

So here are the boyz mobbed up with the skarboyz I created some time ago...










Here's the first boy, front and back.


















I don't have too much to add to in terms of commentary. I will say that I rather like the boyz with helmets, horned or otherwise.


Here's the next boy.


















I have to say, I do like how the edge of the axe came out. And skars are always cool.

And here's the last boy.



















For the next batch of Bad Moons, I'll probably go back to weathered gold/brass/bronze armor and weapons that are steel.

And there is what I'm working on now...

These are the Grot krew for the Big Gunz that I seem to always be fielding now. I like being able to launch things into the night sky. :biggrin:

In terms of what I've done so far, I had to reposition two of them (they were leaning), filled the gaps with green stuff, washed them (as I use Vaseline to make the GS easier to use), went mold line hunting (wearing a dust mask in summer in high temps and humidity is brutal but preferable to breathing in pewter filings--and my fingers were grey with filings), washed them again, based them, and coated them in Skull White. Like the other Grots I've painted up, I do want them to be lighter in color than the Orks so I'm not using black primer.











The Lobba below I got second hand. Thankfully it had not been glued together, so I could go mold line hunting. I think I got them all.











This is not a Lobba, though I use it as one. This is an OOP Traktor Kannon. I didn't know what this was until I stumbled upon pics of it in the Sprue Db. 

Unlike the Lobba, this was super-glued together. I'm trying to pry the pieces apart as there are a lot of mold lines and what looks like vents on the wheels and under the console panel. Some parts aren't fitting well because of these extra bits. I'm hoping I'll be able to take it apart in the next couple of days.











And this too is not a Lobba, though again, I use it as one. This is an OOP Splatta Kannon. Again, I found out what this was when I was looking around in the Sprue Db. I've tried taking it apart, but I've been unsuccessful. I'm mold line hunting, but there are some areas that will have to stay as it as there's no way I can get to them with the tools at hand.











And that's about it. 

As always, I appreciate the views and any commentary or critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*WIP Big Gunz & Grot Krew 2*

A minor update since I've been touching up my entry for a painting contest. (I found out some of the competition are full-fledged painters with years of experience--and there's no amateur category as I had been lead to believe, so at this point I know I'm not going to win. I just hoping I don't embarrass myself with my entry.)


So first up the Lobba:










And I'm still mold line hunting. I found out there were a bit of vent left on the hubs, so I tried to get rid of them and found they had not been glued in, so I filed those off. And I see I still have a bit of the vent left in the right side of the carriage.


And next up is the Traktor Kannon:










I managed to take it completely apart and I've been clipping off the remains of vents and filing down mold lines. I believe I'm done, so I'll begin gluing it back together (though it fits rather well without glue).


And finally the Splatta Kannon:










This is not progress exactly as I've broken off the right wheel and part of the axle. :cray: I've sanded it down and I plan on doing my first pinning. It should be interesting.


And now, here's the Grot krew:










I've painted up their eyes and their skin. I do need to do some touch up to some eyes and pinpoint wash some areas of the skin. I haven't changed the skin recipe I used for earlier Grots.

I wish I had been able to do more, but work and family have eaten up all my time (I was lucky to get an hour in today). 

Well, that's it for now. I'm hoping to get the krew done before week's end so I can show some progress on the artillery.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, no pics this post, but a significant development. I was actually trying to decide if I was even going to bother to mention it, but readers might wonder what happened to the Evil Sunz. Please look over my Waaagh! counter.

*Waaagh! Kownta*
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: fo' an' lotz (10)
Runtherd: wun (1)
Grots: fo' an' too-lotz (16)

Last Tuesday night, a handshake sealed a deal. 

The Evil Sunz that I had painted up when to a good home and have been added to my friend's Speed Freeks army (and he's now up to 1,500 or so). 

Any Evil Sunz that may pop up from time to time in this plog will most likely belong to my friend; he likes the paint jobs.

From now on, I'm concentrating on Bad Moons, but I do want to do Freebooterz. I'm going to have to rethink color schemes. I'll have to go looking for purple--but no stripy pants or shirts--and I'm going to have to look for more helmets or hats.

My artillery units are on hiatus for now as I reconsider things (such as painting up an HQ now that I don't have a painted one).

Not sure how I'm going to incorporate this development into the short fictions I've been writing.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awhhhh, well your friend should be happy having painted units. I dont think I will ever be able to part with my painted figs. Just to much time and effort put in.

So you are still planing on doing another Ork army then, just a different clan?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, he was ecstatic. And I really did agonize over this, but quite a lot factored into this decision. 

To console myself, I can see that I've improved when I compare my Evil Sunz, which I started out with, to my current Bad Moons. (And I have made my friend promise that should he ever decide 40K is no longer for him, I get the first crack at buying them back from him.)

I still do plan on finishing up my Bad Moons, but I do plan on going Freebooter, and since they're "renegade" Bad Moons (for the most part), it's not going to be too much of a change. I'll just go from the current paint scheme of yellows, gold, browns, and greys to adding purple into the mix (from all the sources I've come across, Orks seem to lose what fashion sense they had when they become Freebooters and go in for stripy pants, shirts, pirate hats, and purple, lots and lots of purple). 

I'm considering dropping the greys that I've been using for their trousers and going with Imperial Purple (I have one pot of this) pants... like the old-school Incredible Hulk. With the yellow shirts, I should have maximum contrast. :laugh: 

Hmm, I think I'll do what I did when I first started and paint up a set of five and see how they look. Okay, well that solves my next painting project.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

If your worried about how to fluff the 'missing pieces' then you can just say they went rogue and ran off. lol


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*WIP ES Deffkopta 1; WIP Freeboota Pirate*

First off, apologies to AoD--you were right and I was wrong about what would happen if I ever painted a vehicle.

=====

Okay, so first up, what follows is my test paint of my new Bad Moons Freeboota color scheme. And I'm not too crazy about it. I don't know if I'd get more into it if I paint up more boyz... I will finish it up with some washes and touch up, and of course the head and the base.

I'm thinking of just going with purple shirts and gold armor since that works a lot better together--it'll be my next test paint. Oh, and the purple I've used is Liche Purple (I misremembered what I had). 



















Okay, so I've mentioned on occasion that I'm not too enthusiastic about painting up a vehicle. I've never done mind you, but I didn't think I'd be any good--or rather I thought I'd botch it up something fierce. 

A few posts ago, I talked about my Evil Sunz and what I've done with them. My friend suggested that if I was so against painting a vehicle, how about a repaint/touch up of some deffkoptas he got second hand? Well, okay, I thought, why not? 

And then I got them--yeah, I'm not going to criticize the quality of someone else's painting. What my friend wanted was to have them match the Evil Sunz he got from me. So I went at it. I showed it to AoD during the early stages and was told that I could never say I couldn't paint vehicles ever again.










I so did not like painting the head or chest--everything was glued into place so I couldn't remove it to make the painting easier. 

Okay, there's not much new that I did here that I usually don't do on the boyz. 

Though there were a couple of things--the leather coat was Calthan Brown washed with Devlan Mud and then detailed/highlighted with Graveyard Earth. The leather gloves and trousers were Scorched Brown and detailed/highlighted with Dark Flesh. And that's about it

The one thing new that I had to deal with was rivets--not a lot mind, but enough that I had to figure out what to do with them. 

And what I came up with was rather simple. I just took a 0/10 brush and some Badab Black wash and dotted the rivets. Once the wash was dry, I took some Boltgun Metal and highlighted each rivet. If the wash went where I didn't want it to--well, on the metal it didn't matter all that much and on paint, I did a light drybrush around the area. The paint ended up looking grubby so no problem there.










It's easier to see from this angle. For the hood, I basecoated it with Mechrite Red, then I drybrushed the areas near the edges with Wazdakka Red, and then drybrushed the edges with Blood Angels Red. I did the same for the back wings and for the main rotor.

You'll notice, however, that there is no rotor. The reason for that is the rotor snapped off in transport. I've filed it down and drilled a hole to magnetize it (my friend doesn't know how to do it and I figured I might as well learn). I'm waiting on my FLGS to get the magnets back in stock.

These are works in progress, but any commentary, critiques, and/or advice is appreciated and encouraged. Thanks for reading. :bye:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Some brilliant orkage in here mate! I love it! 

Your mention of Freebooterz and pirate type gear reminded me of the bits I used on my Flash Gitz on here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77711&highlight=waaaagh+grins There's a pic of some of the gits about halfway down the first page I think. 

The heads were from Maximini who do Nob heads (ho ho!):

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=62

And Boyz heads:

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=70

I recommend them highly, as they've always been really good in every dealing I've had with them, and the heads them selves are superb! 

The Flash Git bodies were from somewhere I can't remember, may have been Kromlech but I'm not too sure :-s

Also some boss ork stuff from http://puppetswar.com

Keep on being green pal!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Grins. 

At this point, I'm trying to figure out how to have yellow and purple on the same figure without hurting my eyes. 

Though once I figure out my new paint scheme, I'll change the plog name (I really should decide on a new Freebooterz clan name).

Thanks for the maxmini links. I'll definitely have to buy some (and the Goblin ones for the Grots). 

I've been tempted by the Puppetswar Orc "Da Plane," but I've never found anyone that has picked one up so I've had no reference on quality.

I will have to wait a couple of weeks until my next paycheck however as I on impulse picked up 10 meganobs tonight. Guy gave me a deal, but my budget is still shot (from the secondhand Ork army I picked up a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> The Flash Git bodies were from somewhere I can't remember, may have been Kromlech but I'm not too sure :-s


Looking at your plog Grin i think these look like Micro arts studio's ork biker bodies, since the company split down the middle they are now stocked by Basicks, a company owned by one of the origional owners of MAS. http://basicks.eu/shop/product.php?id_product=223

Looking good DS, i've going to be buying in a couple of puppetswars items for my own army once i get into my store so i'll let you know how they turn out. 

As for your colour scheme have you considered using really pale yellow and a dark brown as your core colours and picking out the emblems or freehand designs in a dark purple? 

You should get a good dischord scheme then without a eye searing clash.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking at your plog Grin i think these look like Micro arts studio's ork biker bodies, since the company split down the middle they are now stocked by Basicks, a company owned by one of the origional owners of MAS. http://basicks.eu/shop/product.php?id_product=223


Lord, it looks like that paycheck I'm getting in a week is going to be gone the moment it's deposited.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking good DS, i've going to be buying in a couple of puppetswars items for my own army once i get into my store so i'll let you know how they turn out.


Yes, please, and thank you. The one thing that got them on my radar was the Ork warbus. I wanted to paint that thing school bus yellow and use it as a trukk, but the measurements provided--that thing is small, like warbuggy small.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> As for your colour scheme have you considered using really pale yellow and a dark brown as your core colours and picking out the emblems or freehand designs in a dark purple?


I went to a painting clinic last night. And one of the suggestions was that if I was set on using these colors, then it came down to proportion. If I used a lot of yellow, then I could only use a small amount of purple and vice versa. And then there was an interesting digression into color theory and 1960s psychedelic art.... It was rather informative. :read:

You're the second person to tell me this, though much more specific (the painter I was talking to wasn't an Ork player). Okay, back to the painting station.... I'm going to try my hand at purple flames (instead of the black ones that Bad Moons usually have). 

I'll try to post up a test paint in the next couple of days--I'll just use the incomplete boy that I posted pics of earlier.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bad Moons WIP 11; Lobba & Krew (done)*

So it seems that most of my pics have been lost to the warp, repeatedly. I'm not going to try to reconstruct the last half of September or early October before the hacking (though I will fix the broken image links). I'll just continue on from here. One thing I learned is that when Heresy was down, I really didn't bother to snap pics, I just kept painting, albeit a bit more slowly as there was no need to have something done for the weekly plog entry. It's actually been difficult getting back into the habit of checking Heresy and remembering to take pics.

So, here are the latest batch of boyz. I'm going to be trying something new with their armor. I'm going to weather it with Boltgun Metal, Chainmail, Runelord Brass, and Brown Ink--but not in that order or all at once. 











The other boyz I was working on in September have been mobbed up with the rest at this point. And I don't really remember who was from the most recent batch. (And for those counting and know that I paint in batches of 5, I haven't lost a boy, you'll see him next.)











Here's a big shoota boy that I painted up as a Bad Moons Freebooter. I'm still not sure about the yellow-purple proportions, but less purple would seem to be it.



















And here's a Lobba and its Grot Krew. 


















I used the same recipe for the Grots' skin as I did prior: base with Gretchin Green > wash with Thraka Green > layer with Camo Green . I've been told that I really should have my grots match my Orks, but I can't see that happening. I really like how they look.

The Lobba was rather easy. Chaos Black base > Boltgun Metal drybrush > Badab Black wash > Devlan Mud wash > Chainmail highlights on edges and rivets. I then used Beaten Copper and Dwarf Bronze both washed with Devlan Mud on the glyph plate. And Shining Gold on the rivets and some edges. 

The other artillery pieces are taking a bit longer as I decided to try something different. It doesn't look good and I'm in the process of stripping them down and repainting them. Sometimes you can't beat simple.


And here are the grot krew for the other artillery pieces:










For their trousers I used a base of Adeptus Battlegrey with Codex Grey highlights and judicious use of Badab Black wash. The trouser patches are Dheneb Stone washed with Badad Black.

Their shirts are similar to those of the boyz. A base of either Iyanden Darksun or Tau Sept Ochre > wash with Gryphonne Sepia > layer with Golden Yellow > highlight with Sunburst Yellow. The patches were Dark Flesh > highlight with Bestial Brown.


My Orks may look a bit different next time round as I've picked up Casadora Yellow. I do want to see how that works on a test model. So I'll probably post one of those up first.

And no short fiction or Waaagh! counter this time round as they're dependent on a number of things. I'll just say that a handshake is all well and good, but a debt does need to be paid in a timely manner.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*1 Warboss (Bought); 5 Boyz WIP 12*

_Skarsnik bludgeoned one of the boyz away and turned to the rest of the cowering mob. "Rite den, wicha you lot's gonna tell me wot really hap'end?" 

"But 'Boss, a 'uge oomie han' really did scoop up dose gits." 

Skarsnik couldn't see which of the boyz actually said it. Maybe it was a residual warp flare from when their Rok entered the system? Whatever the case, the Evil Sunz were gone. 

"Hmph. You dere." Skarsnik leveled his power klaw at one of the boyz. 

One of the boyz straightened up, slouching slightly less than the others. "Name's Nazgob, 'Boss--"

"I arsked you yo' name, did I?"

"No, 'Boss--" Nazgob leaned back away from the klaw.

"Jus' get da ladz togedda." Skarsnik stomped off. 
_
=====

Last week Monday, I picked up this Warboss painted up as he is now, along with the rest of the AoBR set for US$50.00. 


















The fellow player had been planning to do a Valhallans versus Orks scene, presumably on an ice world (hence the basing).

I don't actually plan on doing much to the 'Boss. No mold lines, no gaps (he greenstuffed them), and quite a good paint job. About all I plan on doing is rebasing him and some touch up (the gold on his left boot especially). 


And I've nearly completed another set of 5 boyz. 










All that needs to be done is to finish up their bases. I've changed recipes. It's now a basecoat of Bestial Brown > drybrush with Zamesi Desert > drybrush with Bleached Bone. The rim will still be trimmed with Graveyard Earth.

There are a few things I did differently this time around, the basing is just one of them. 

Their armor is now a basecoat of Tin Bitz > layer of Brass Scorpion > wash with Devlan Mud > detail with Runelord Brass > detail with (P3) Brown Ink. You can see this on the two in the back row, left and center.

I'm also become a bit more judicious with the use of my washes. For the choppa and axe in front and back row right, I used a basecoat of Boltgun Metal > selective wash with Badab Black (I wanted to mimic the contrasts I've seen on other blades, so I don't wash the beveled edges of the blades anymore. My only issue is that it takes a number of washes to achieve the effect that I want. I'm going to pick up some Black Ink and see if that can achieve what I want to do in less coats.) > detail with Chainmail.

And lastly, I've begun putting in a dot of Skull White in their eyes (I'm still using a basecoat of Mechrite Red and then either detail with Scab Red or Wazdakka Red, depending on which pot I find first. I do actually like the look of those beady eyes now having pupils of a sort.

I should have pics of the refurbished Warboss and finished Boyz soon. I also hope to have the finished artillery pieces that have been in limbo for quite a while now. 

Oh, and here's my new Waaagh! Kownta:

*Da Crooked Moon Freebooterz*
*Outcast Retinue*
Outcast Warboss: wun (1)

*Outcast Oddboyz*
_Renegade Runtmaster_
Zodgrod Wartsnagga: wun (1)

*Freebooter Pirates an’ Banditz*
Slugga & Choppa Boyz: wun’ an’ tree-lotz (19)
Big Shoota Boyz: wun (1)

*Super-Runtz Herd*
Gretchin: lotz an’ fo’ (10)

*Gretchin Bandits*
Gretchin: lotz (6)

*Big Gunz*
Lobba: wun (1)
Grot Krew: lotz (6)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Warboss (Done); 5 Boyz (Done)*

Here are the pics of the 'Boss and the boyz with their bases finished up. First up, the 'Boss....










Not much to say that I didn't say above. I just re-did his base. I did find out something that I had not known before. Bestial Brown over Chaos Black is one thing. Bestial Brown over Skull White is quite another. After the first coat, the base resembled the red clay that's here in Hawaii. I didn't mind the look, but it was not what I intended. I went over it with Dark Flesh and then finally Scorched Brown. This is why the base is not exactly uniform in color. 


Here's one of the boyz...


















I do rather like how the choppa came out. I'm considering this beat up and weathered yellow for the other choppas. 


Onto the next boy...










So here are close-ups of what I'm going for with the armor now. Rather than just dirtying it up, I've tried to see if I can simulate battle damage in the way of chipping and the splatter of... fluids. I have to admit that it is rather time consuming, but I do think the look of it is worth it.


And the last boy for today...


















The skull on the pommel shouldn't look that clean. But overall, I like the mix of different metals on the choppa. The treatment on the different metals was quite a pain though. 


And here are the boyz mobbed up...










Now the mob is getting bigger, I'm feeling better about project. I'm not sure what I'm going to do next. 

The next couple of weeks will be rather hectic as the semester is ending on the 6th, then after is finals week, and then after that grades are due. I'm looking at three weeks of reading and grading assignments and essays. It won't leave too much time for much of anything else, unfortunately. I may finish up the artillery pieces since there's not much left other than painting (and I will need a break here and there).

I do kind of what to do something big for the winter break. At this point I'm thinking about a pair of flyers. 

No change in the counter. I'm at about 330 points or so.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I like you're new idea for the boyz (the weathering) so much I'm gonna steal it! I want my Boyz to have a bit more character without drawing attention away from the Nobz who at the moment stand out too much


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Loot away! :laugh: 

I'm always looking at other project logs and going: "Wow that looks good. Hmm, I wonder how I could it?"

So, a bit of a mini update: I've based a pair of ammo runts, a pair of grots (one with a maul), a Gorkamorka nob, old ed. of Ghaz, a Goff warboss, Bad Dok Dreggutz, Scrap Prospector Nazgrub Wurrzag; drilled out the barrels on 5 AoBR nobz; and did a test paint on an old ed. Ork boy. 

The artillery piece has been painted somewhat... I tried something that did not turn out well, at all. I'm going to strip it and start over. 

Still going to do the planes, though I'm thinking of doing three instead. I'm currently looking around for a 1/48th Lockheed P-38 Lightning. If I'm only going to be able to field three planes, then one of them will be the Lightning (I just love the look of it). Not sure what I'm going to convert it to as I'd like one of each type and my friends are advising against it (though considering I'll only be able to field them in casual games, they might as well proxy as well).


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Bad Moons Alternate Test Paint: Mid-90s Ork Boy*

So I've been finding some time to do some painting. But first, check these guys out:










I picked these guys up when I got my first batch of Orks from when my friend sold me his army. Half of them are grey plastic, a quarter with white primer, and another quarter painted. 

I'd been trying to figure out what to do with them for several months now. Then I figured I'd paint one up in an alternate Bad Moons color scheme that I had dreamt up. And here he is.










I really like how he came out. I still need to touch up the paint here and there, but it worked out well. My brainwave was in looking at the armor that looked like padded leather and painting it up as a kind of studded leather, where the studs cover almost all the leather. 

I'm going to count him as an 'Ard Boy since he looks like he has 'eavy armor now. 

I used the same painting techniques that I used for my other boys, except for the skull ornamentation. White primer > base coat Tin Bitz > light wash Devlan Mud > highlight Dwarf Bronze > highlight Runelord Brass. I'm going to use it specifically for them. I'm thinking of having them as another tribe of Bad Moons, the Yellow Skulls. 

Oh, and the wooden haft of the choppa is Calthan Brown > wash Badab Black > drybrush Graveyard Earth.

I'm torn about weathering his shoulder pads or not. Or if I should put transfers on the shoulder pad and back plate. (I'll have front and back shots after the touch up.)

Well, that's about it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, your waaagghh has really grown since i last checked in. looking good DS, those old plastic boys work wonders with a little converting, thankfully because they hold their arms away from the body you can arm swap them quite easily. I've got about 5 throughout my hoard atm, in various different mobs and with different kit. i always find that when they are mobbed together though that they look a little uninspired, there isn't enough movement in the mob to make them interesting no matter how well they are painted. 
Look forwards to seeing you churn through the little blighters.


----------

